
Ransomware That Hit Europe's Computers Did Not Come from NSA Leak - doener
http://www.nbcnews.com/card/ransomware-hit-europe-s-computers-did-not-come-nsa-leak-n758871
======
Shikadi
Misleading title. "WannaCry ransomware uses one of the exploits released
recently by Shadowbrokers in the leaked NSA tools archive"

Basically the article says the hackers didn't copy and paste the NSA leak.

